# Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
After about a year of looking - I found one, in the manufacturer's fleet of loaner cars. This is an amazing colour, it changes depending on what angle you view it from, and what the prevailing light is. I have not retouched these photos in any way, and all 7 photos were taken within about 90 seconds, as the car was turning around in the parking lot.
It's very hard to describe this colour - drop-dead awesome is about the best I can come up with. It varies from pure silver to a very light gold, depending on how you look at it. It is a very expensive option, by special order only.
*Papillon Silver Heliochrome*


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

I can now die happy! I WANT!!!
Michael,
As an aside, what interior color/wood grain was on the car? (I'm picturing Navy with Chestnut and want to see if I have any taste besides what's in my mouth.)


_Modified by chrisj428 at 3:59 PM 5-21-2005_


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

I think DuPont invented this paint about 8 or 9 years ago. Never really caught on. They did put in on Jeff Gordon's #24 for a year or two to try an generate some interest from the good ole boys. Somewhere I read that the paint on the Phaeton is supplied by DuPont. 
Larry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I...what interior color/wood grain was on the car? 

I'm pretty sure the interior was navy, not sure about the wood, I'll find out tomorrow if that one shows up at the track. It probably will, considering it is a demonstrator.
Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, thanks _very_ much for locating this color- I have been curious about it for a long time and have also been thinking that when its time for a new w12.....this is the color I want. 
looks like you are having a great time in Dresden! What fun it must be, and educational as well meeting so many people. 
Ed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver (viscount)*

Hi Ed:
This colour is "to die for". Honest, it is that good, just amazing. It is much more subtle that other Heliochrome or 'flip-flop' paints - and it is because it is subtle that it looks so good. Whatever colour it happens to be showing at the moment - there are about 4 different variations - looks great.
Michael


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (PanEuropean)*

Looks great.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Mirage11)*

If I ever buy another Phaeton, this will be the color I go with.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver (dcowan699)*

Here are 4 more photos, which do (I think) a better job of illustrating the 'colour shift' that takes place when this Heliochrome paint is viewed from different angles.
The object is a small wooden block, shaped like a Phaeton, that is used in the Transparent Factory to help customers compare paint colours. The block can be picked up, and placed on different leather samples or carpet samples to make sure everything matches. It is about a foot (30 cm) long.
When I took these pictures, I left the block untouched on the table - same position - and I just moved around it and photographed it from 4 different directions. I have not done any colour correction, and the photos were taken indoors. So, don't rely on them for the purpose of accuratly showing what the actual colour is (use the big outdoor pictures of the car, above, for that purpose), instead, use them to gain a better understanding of how the colour changes and shifts as it is viewed from different angles.
Michael
*Butterfly Silver Heliochrome*
















Note the difference between the third photo (below) and the fourth photo (bottom). You can see that the model has not been moved by referece to the knot-holes in the wood tabletop. But, just by changing my position (with the camera) by 180°, the colour has changed dramatically. It is truly remarkable paint technology.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, this is really great. Thanks for posting these as well. I have been intrigued by this color and it really is an awesome paint. There are a couple others which I want to check out too, such as the heliochrome waterworld too, but this I think is the color for the next Phaeton!
Thanks again,
Ed.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Papillon Silver (viscount)*

WATERWORLD is my absolute favourite colour when I looked at the Phaeton configurator.
When you ever get a chance to see this colour could you please, please, pleaaaaaaaaaase post photos Michael?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Certainly, I will do that, but that colour is by special request only, so unless there happens to be a car coming off the assembly line the day I am in Dresden, it is unlikely I will find one in a dealership anywhere.
Michael


----------



## vwunderbar (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

The Autobarn of Evanston just sold Papillon silver W12 4-Seater.
Awesome !!!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Papillon Silver (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael.
Just if I ever could that's the colour I'd get, so I'd revel in seeing one.
Would appreciate it should the chance comes along


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Photos rehosted.


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver*

My papillonsilver 2004 W12 by the baltic outside Stockholm Sweden a november afternoon while the sun is setting very slowly. 










































_formatting edit by Michael to optomize margins, content untouched_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:10 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver (aswede)*

The heliochromes remain my favorite colors of all times -- especially the Papillion Silver.


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Papillon Silver (chrisj428)*

I see four colours in mine, silver, gold, a kind of peach and a sort mossy green. I always giggle to myself when someone asks me what coulor the car is
 






and it still thrills me after two years to park a silver car and return later to a gold car. It really is amazing paint.
Jeff


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Papillon Silver (Butterfly Silver) Heliochrome Paint - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Heck with the nice paint....did you get a name or phone for the pretty blond???


----------



## hindustani (Nov 12, 2003)

Simply a beautiful color, I have it on my Phaeton V8, it turns heads and I love the color in bright sun.


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVictoria* »_I see four colours in mine, silver, gold, a kind of peach and a sort mossy green. I always giggle to myself when someone asks me what coulor the car is







and it still thrills me after two years to park a silver car and return later to a gold car. It really is amazing paint.
Jeff


I agree with Jeff -- after owning mine for just 2 months now, I marvel in the shades he mentions and even hints of blue, bronze and violet as the midday sky and sunsets are picked up in the paint.
As I recently posted in the VW classifieds, I bought the Phaeton that Jeff mentioned in September. It was just too beautiful to pass up and, after lurking here for a few months beforehand, as I researched other Phaetons for sale, I came to know more or less what I was looking for. I think the Papillon Silver Heliochrome works best with black leather or the sonnenbeige that *aswede* has; my interior is petrol blue and it wouldn't actually have been my first choice. [The rest of the goodies are: Chestnut wood, extended; keyless entry; premium audio; technology package; and the 4-seater package. The VW Individual website seems to suggest the PSH paint is a $9,000 option - gah!]
Once I had driven the Phaeton 1400 miles home, I spent a week lovingly claying, nanowaxing and polishing every inch of it. (See pic after rain). I came to know lots of nuances in the Heliochrome and I too pause and smile when I have to fill out forms -- such as at the DMV -- or when people ask what color VW thinks this is. At work I often park next to a silver-ish new Passat, and I suspect the owner doesn't know quite what to make of my car's paint.
Thanks to all of you who post in the Phaeton forum for helping me learn what a special automobile this is, and clinching the decision to buy one. Besides enjoying every minute I spend with my Phaeton, I would really like to meet others in the area who drive and appreciate this special model of car. This weekend I'll be driving to the Sarasota/Tampa area for the Thanksgiving holiday.
As a new Phaeton owner I have lots of questions, and I look forward to being a regular contributor here as well.
I'll post pics as soon as my registration to DUBfoto.com is complete. I've been taking a lot!
Bill


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (Heliochrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Heliochrome* »_I think the Papillon Silver Heliochrome works best with black leather or the sonnenbeige that *aswede* has; my interior is petrol blue and it wouldn't actually have been my first choice. [The rest of the goodies are: Chestnut wood, extended; keyless entry; premium audio; technology package; and the 4-seater package. The VW Individual website seems to suggest the PSH paint is a $9,000 option - gah!]

Bill,
Congrats on the purchase of my dream Phaeton! I can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (Heliochrome)*

Hi Bill,
Congratulations, that is a pretty special car you have, I am glad that a forum member bought it







I too am looking forward to seeing more pictures.
Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (chrisj428)*

Thanks, guys!
I've been photographing the car like it's a new baby. Still awaiting registration approval at DUBfoto, but here is a link that's hopefully a makeshift way to redirect folks to pics until they can be rehosted. Is it silver? Is it gold? You all decide; some album photos here: http://s803.photobucket.com/al...eton/ Whatever color it chooses to resemble at any hour of the day, I love it.













_Modified by Heliochrome at 4:04 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (Heliochrome)*

Let's see some of the interior (and juxtaposed against the exterior)!


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (Heliochrome)*

Hi Bill, that car is going to look alot better when you lower her a bit. Do you have a VAG-com cable yet? and have you given her a name? 
Jeff


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (VWVictoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVictoria* »_Hi Bill, that car is going to look alot better when you lower her a bit.

Yeah, I've been thinking about that. At first I resisted, thinking the ride height made the car unique and possibly contributed to the handling (vs. ride), or maybe it was crying out for 20-inch wheels. But now the dark wheelwells are starting to really contrast with the PSH color and make the carrosserie look too detached from the chassis.
Do the ride and height controls still work when the car is set to Euro levels? Why are the North American Phaeton bodies so high? For off-roading?








Speaking of wheels, this car has the fiercest curb rash I've ever seen on any car -- on all 4 wheels. It stands out so starkly to the otherwise perfect body. Maybe the previous owner couldn't judge the Chicago curbs in the snow?


_Quote »_Do you have a VAG-com cable yet? and have you given her a name? 

No (but seriously considering looking into it) and yes (but too embarrassed to say what it is).
I'll see what I can do about interior pics this week. Might be some nice settings on Siesta Key.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (Heliochrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Heliochrome* »_Do the ride and height controls still work when the car is set to Euro levels? 

Yes, but, you have a 2006 car, and it is not possible to lower the ride height of the MY 2006 vehicles using a diagnostic scan tool and the procedures described here in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). Those procedures only work on Phaetons that have suspension controllers ending with an 'A' suffix.

_Quote, originally posted by *Heliochrome* »_Why are the North American Phaeton bodies so high? For off-roading? 

Because the size of curb-blocks and grade transitions is uncontrolled in North America. In Europe, there are specifications to regulate the size of curb blocks, which are about half the size of North American ones, and there are engineering specifications to regulate grade transitions.
Have a look at this thread - How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height  for photos that will fully explain why all European manufacturers jack up all the vehicles that they export to North America. Sadly, the procedure for lowering the car described at that thread will not work for your 2006 Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (PanEuropean)*

Thanks, Michael.
Our household is on its 3rd Acura TL ('04, '08, now '09) and those cars have such a ridiculously long nose and low front spoiler/air dam that it tends to hit every curb block, no matter how short. As for the grade transitions, just turning into many driveways and parking lots elicits an awful grinding noise as the front end scrapes the pavement, even at extremely low speed. The '09/'10 is slightly better than the previous model, but still bad.
Good to know that the Phaeton won't be doing this as much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Papillon Silver Heliochrome paint (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Let's see some of the interior (and juxtaposed against the exterior)!


Sure thing. Took some more photos this weekend on Florida's west coast and posted a few here.
For example:






























_Modified by Heliochrome at 2:03 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*The discreet car*

At sunset 6 pm outside Stockholm. I was waiting for the biggest fullmoon in 27 years. 
Could not help taking pics of the car with my new tamron 200-500 zoom and Nikon D3100 

























Shot at the same location as in an earlier post in the thread


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Where's the moon ? 

P.


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the moon pictures turned out not so good, but I have 28 years to practise for the next perigree moon. Will the phaeton be with me then? Anyhow yesterday in Åland an island group in the Baltic belonging to Finland but people speak Swedish I was driving the slick papillon silver phaeton a black bentley flying spur came aside me, he of course did not look. I looked twice and thought what an ugly car. Then I stopped and took this picture in the spring sun. 








the other way it looked like this ice and sun instead of the moon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

